# what do you charge for labor to add the price tag or hang the garment?



## spyder (Dec 24, 2007)

Folks,

do any of you add price tags or put the shirts on hangers for your customers? If so, do you have a basic charge that you pass on? I know it depends on the cost of the hanger but if you leave the hard cost out, what do you charge for labor to add the price tag or hang the garment?

Thanks,

MP


----------

